# Gouramis in a community tank?



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

I would love to add a couple of gouramis to my tank. Right now I have neon tetras, one male molly, one green cory, and two juvenile green cobra guppies (55 gallon). I plan on adding red platies as well.

I thought I read somewhere (here? another planted forum? I'm not sure) that gouramis can get a bit aggressive. Do you think they'd get along well with the population I listed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

We need to know how large your tank is. Pearl gouramis would be fine with your fish, but they really need a 40 gallon tank, IMO.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

Sophie and Mom said:


> (55 gallon).


55 gallons.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

Wikipedia has answered my question. Looks like a "no."

"Gouramis have been housed with many species, such as danios, mollies, silver dollars, and plecostomus catfish, but will often show aggression toward species with long, flowing fins like male guppies, goldfish, and bettas."


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Different species of gouramis vary greatly in how aggressive they are. My pearl gouramis never bother anything, including male Endler's livebearers. On the other hand, blue or three-spot gouramis tend to be quite aggressive.

A much better source of information about aquarium fish is Seriously Fish at http://www.seriouslyfish.com/news.php


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

looks like a nice site!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It is by far my favorite fish site.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Aggression varies in the Gouramis. 
The 3-spot (any color variation) can get very territorial, and I have had one male try to take over all of a 125 gallon tank. Females are a bit nicer, so MAYBE 2 would work in a 55. 

Pearls are usually a lot nicer, but I would still not put 2 males in a tank. 1M + 1F or 2 F (maybe more) would highly likely work. I have kept 1M + 1F in a 46 bowfront (3' long) Fine with other (Lower swimming) species. 

Moonlights are somewhat variable. Usually nicer than 3-spots, but not always. 
The original pair I had (1M + 1F) got along OK. But when she died he would not accept another F. Fine with other (lower swimming) species. 

Snakeskin- too big for this tank, but more peaceful than the others

Dwarf- can be as aggressive and territorial as the 3-spot. But that is a big tank (for them). Females not commonly available. You could try it, but have a back up plan. 

Honey: Probably my choice as compatible with other (smaller) fish, and more peaceful in this size tank. 1M + 2F might be a start. 

Gourami relatives:
Betta: Not with other long finned fish, or pushy fish (Mollies can get pretty aggressive)
Paradise Fish: For cool water. Only one, they also can get pretty aggressive toward each other. 

I would also worry about your Molly. Gouramis and Mollys both seem to like the upper area of the tank, though some Mollies can be all over. I see a conflict of territory here. 

Here is how I see this tank so far:

neon tetras- How many? Schooling fish, I would make sure to have plenty in this tank. (over a dozen, maybe 20),
one male molly (Hard water fish, and can get aggressive. I would not keep this one),
one green cory- Get more, different species OK, but same species better. A group of 5 would be the minimum,
two juvenile green cobra guppies (Male, I assume). OK, 
red platies- Better than the Molly. 

I think Pearl Gouramis would be OK here, or Honeys.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you, Diana. That's some terrific information in a nice, succinct format. 

I have decided to get a pearl gourami to see how it does. I'll also add to the cory population--don't want that little guy to get lonely! I've done more reading on the cories, and have found out that they do best in groups. I'll just add a couple more for now, same with the neons. My plants aren't mature yet, and I don't want to overload the system.


----------

